# Please HELP identify Momentum model?



## Riverotters (Aug 4, 2016)

Another pic


----------



## Riverotters (Aug 4, 2016)

Side view


----------



## UriahJones (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi, Welcome and glad to hear you are interested in learning to paddle. 

What you have there is called an inflatable kayak. I have no idea about the specifics of the model that you have, as it clearly predates my entry to the sport  

There is a lot you probably need to know before you actually take your family out on the water. For your saftey and theirs its best to be informed. There are the basics. Make sure that everyone in the family is equipped with an appropriate life jacket. For slow moving water the Coast Guard Approved Class III lifejackets available at many retailers are just fine. Make sure you know how to properly wear them. 

Please be sure to carefully research any stretch of water you intend to paddle. Unless you are 100% sure (preferably have already been there) about what you are getting into, you have no business taking your kids. The most common and tragic accidents happen when well meaning parents take their kids on fun 'rafting' day trips without understanding the consequences of what they are getting into. 

As always, when you are out of doors, plan for changes in weather and that goes double with kids. Things can go wrong, your boat can sink, storms could happen... have a plan for how you handle those situations at a minimum. 

Okay, now that I have preached a little... to answer your specific questions. (BTW, there is tons more to know before you actually get on the water with this thing, but the above is just a sample). 

No, you don't need a frame. That boat is designed for one to two adults to sit in it and paddle it down the river. You will want to have at least one of two inflatable kayak paddles. A simple Google search of this term will give you plenty of cheap options ($25 or so). The paddles separate in the middle so that each person can paddle with a double bladed or single bladed paddle. Typically this boat is designed for about 400-500lbs, so if you are taking your family with you be sure to keep that in mind. 

Keep asking lots of questions from anyone you know who has paddling experience, and good luck! Be safe, and have fun!


----------



## ski_it (Aug 27, 2015)

That is an inflatable canoe (not a kayak, but can be paddled that way).

That black nozzle is to empty water so it is a type of self baling model,
but different than most models available in the US. It is similar
to an inflatable canoe by "RobFinn", which I have never seen in the US.
They are made in Czech Rep (do a web search). I have seen the
same self bailing mechanism in the RobFinn boats. Maybe it was
imported and sold under "momentum". Put some seat across the
top and attach. Also look at SOAR boats and you will see how the seating 
is done.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

UriahJones said:


> Hi, Welcome and glad to hear you are interested in learning to paddle.
> 
> What you have there is called an inflatable kayak.


 Actually that is not what it is. It is a poor copy of a Grabner style inflatable canoe. It is meant to have seat boards strapped across the top of the tubes like a canoe seats. You can either sit on those or kneel and use the seat as a butt brace. 

Of course you could paddle it like a kayak and sit down with a kayak paddle, but that boats was designed to be an inflatable canoe. Due to the large width, sitting with a canoe paddle would be an inferior way to paddle it I have seen 1 other momentum inflatable canoe like that in person a long time ago, and I don't know what the model was called.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

What I meant to type and now cannot edit, is sitting in it and paddling with a kayak paddle would be inferior. It would be better to put on seat boards or kneel and paddle with a canoe paddle


----------



## Riverotters (Aug 4, 2016)

Shappattack, Thank you very much for the info... Your response is greatly appreciated! Although I'm new to river rafting, I have owned boats and kayaks my whole life. You are absolutely correct with needing to familiarize yourself and take the appropriate precautions prior to getting on the water. This "inflatable kayak" absolutely dwarfs my tandem Ocean Kayak. That being said I would love to make some simple seats and use her. Also, what is the strip W/holes going down the center of the floor meant for? Does this serve a particular purpose or is it just for "rigging"? Thank you again


----------



## Riverotters (Aug 4, 2016)

Ski_it, thanks for the reply. I'll do a search as suggested. Canoe seems more appropriate than kayak. It's a monster!


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

not sure what the grommet strip down the middle is for, possibly for strapping in something that functions as a canoe saddle to straddle and sit on instead of being on our knees.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

My friend showed up with an old Sevylor inflatable canoe a couple of weeks ago that looked similar. It had been in storage for a long time before it was given to her but it was well preserved. I had never seen anything like it. Because of the "drain tube", it was instantly dubbed the "penis boat". It handled well the first day but the floor unglued and it had to be packed up for the second day. My friend vows to ride "the penis" again!


----------

